# Boykjo's southern style potato salad (awsesome)



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)

Whipped up some potato salad to go with my smoked thighs and legs... Thought I would share the recipe... I made this at the N florida gathering and got a lot of compliments.... otter loved it.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






ingredients

celery salt

onion salt

potato's

helmanns or dukes mayonaise

yellow mustard

hard boiled eggs

sweet onion

cayenne pepper

There are no exact amounts here. It needs to be made with care by adding ingredients by sight

start with cutting up and  boiling some potato's just till they soften a little. you dont want mashed potato salad







I place the potato's in a large bowl and sprinkle lightly with the onion salt and celery salt and toss  then do it again until there is a  very light coating of these two seasonings.... Be careful because this is where you can ruin it. Too much will make it too salty....

You should be able to pick a piece up and eat it to check for enough salts.







now I add the eggs and onions and mix







Now add the mayonaise and fold. Add a little at a time until you get the right consistency you like

then add a little mustard and fold again till it gets a light yellow coloring







the finale







For a little kick sprinkle some Cayenne pepper and mix







refrigerate then serve

Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 9, 2011)

That was some good stuff!!!

 raig


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 9, 2011)

Sure looks good from AZ


----------



## biaviian (Jun 9, 2011)

That is pretty much my mom's recipe for macaroni salad (substitute macaroni for the potatoes and add celery). We have never come across another recipe like it and maybe that is why....it's considered Sothern style (I guess). What makes it Southern?


----------



## alblancher (Jun 9, 2011)

Been eating that style of potato salad for years.  Glad you didn't whip it or smash the dickens out of the taters  I like mine kind of chunky.  You know you could add a couple squoshes of bacon grease don't you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2011)

Good looking potato salad! One of our favorites!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks Great Joe !!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------

